# Cast netting shrimp?



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

This might not be the right time of the the year for this, but does anyone have any info on when and where to cast net for shrimp? I know you are allowed one 5 gal bucket of head on shrimp per vessel per day. My buddy is fom Louisiana and they catch them like they are going out of style. Any recommendations? Thanks, Shane


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

When we lived on the MS coast, we would take a couple of coleman lanterns and some cornmeal with cozy kitten mixed in and make balls and throw them in the water... Fall was best. We'd get about a half a five gal bucket,then peel 'em up and make shrimp po boys at 11pm. Those were the days.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

During September and October, the white shrimp were very thick in Mobile Bay. The shrimp boats were catching the heck out of them. This was running them into the shores of the eastern shore(Daphne and fairhope and point clear). I went down to Mayday park several mornings and caught the 1 gallon per day limit in less than an hour. They are not there now though, at least not in the numbers needed to catch a mess.


----------

